# Surprise BFP at 39 - feeling anxious



## Rheaz

Hi all
I turned 39 last week.
Today I got a surprise BFP, despite taking the mini pill.
I am full of anxiety.
I actually don't even know where to start with all of my anxieties.
I have a 8yo and a 5yo. I would love love love to chat to some "older" mummies who are also pregnant in this weird time (see: terrifying pandemic!) and might accept a buddy from Australia.
xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## CC94

Congrats!! <3


----------



## JessaBear36

Congrats


----------



## fluffpuffin

I'm newly pregnant. I have a 10 year old from a previous marriage. I'm turning 38 on Monday. 

Congratulations to you. Are you happy with the news or mostly shocked right now?


----------



## Rheaz

Hello love! I’m 6w1d. I’m not feeling much yet, which is making me anxious. You? I am happy. But scared! How are you?


----------



## coral11680

Hey! I turned 40 in June and just found out yesterday I’m pregnant! I was in the pill and this was a shock. I have 3 older kids with my first husband. 19yr old girl, 16 yr old boy and 9yr old girl! I have a new partner now. We are both in shock! I’m excited but scared and very anxious!
Louise x


----------



## Bevziibubble

coral11680 said:



> Hey! I turned 40 in June and just found out yesterday I’m pregnant! I was in the pill and this was a shock. I have 3 older kids with my first husband. 19yr old girl, 16 yr old boy and 9yr old girl! I have a new partner now. We are both in shock! I’m excited but scared and very anxious!
> Louise x

 Congratulations!


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hello! Congratulations! I am 39 and expecting baby #4. I would love to be buddies, i'm in the US if that matters. I'm super excited but nervous too. I sure hope everything goes well - for both of us! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi and congratulations! I too just got my BFP and I have an 8 year old boy with special needs and a 5 year old girl, so I am very anxious as well, though it is a blessing.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi congratulations. 
I had my son at 39 and now im 40 nearly 41 and been ttc for almost 7 months. 
Came off the mini pill in February.


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations!


----------



## mimi4

Congrats!


----------



## Calcifer

Congrats! I'm 8 weeks pregnant, 39 years old and kinda freaking out! It's my third I have a 5yo and a 3yo. We had taken a break from NTNP the month I got pregnant so a bit of a shock too.


----------

